# Motorola SB4200 modem compatiable with vista



## triggs (Mar 23, 2008)

I have recently bought a new computer that has windows vista installed on it. I am using a Motorola SB4200 modem for my internet but my computer has crashed about 5 times in last couple of days with a black screen saying bad_pool_caller and when the computer restarts it tells me it is that compatiability (sp?) of windows vista with that modem is the reason for the system crashing, what I wondered is if anyone else has had the same problem and whether this is correct? will I have to replace the motorola 
sb4200 modem to prevent this problem, if so which is the best one to get? thanx in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're using the Ethernet connection on that modem, there's nothing it can do to cause that error. OTOH, if you're using the USB connection, I'd uninstall that driver and use the Ethernet.


----------



## triggs (Mar 23, 2008)

thanx for helping, I am using the usb connection and might sound like a goon but what is ethernet connection? thanx in advance for any help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Ethernet is the connector that looks like a large phone jack on the back of the modem. Your computer will have one too. If you buy an Ethernet patch cable, $5 or so, you can connect that way, it's a much more reliable way to network, and it requires no drivers.


----------

